# The new owners of a bitch I rehomed registered a litter of puppies in my name!



## Illyria29 (Dec 23, 2017)

To make a long story short I decided to rehome a female that I had in order to downsize to be within city code for the Bay Area, (we had just moved there from the South and were blissfully unaware). This coupled with an unexpected health issue it was the right thing to do at the time so we put her on the pet/potential show market. Her OFA had been previously completed and I said I would transfer her AKC to the right show home, otherwise her rehoming fee was the cost of a spay. I was in no hurry, I met 15 people over the span of a month nobody was "perfect". A guy emails me with all the right things has a supposed passion for the breed etc. I meet him and he seems like the type of person you'd want to have your dog, I give him copies of her OFA slips and a copy of the front of her Akc paper saying this is what you'll need for a show. Send me the results and I'll sign her over. Fast forward to last night he's used that to register a litter in my name. He's done absolutely nothing else and I'm enraged I feel foolish anyone ever delt with this? I hope Akc will cancel the papers? I think I needed to vent ?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

contact the AKC


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Fraudulent registrations are way too common where I live. Even if the AKC cancels, the Continental Kennel Club would likely be glad to take his money to register whatever. 

Where I live, people like this tend to get a few lucrative litters out, then sell the dam to other high-volume breeders, and they change hands a few times -- the chances of her ending up in a puppy mill in California are not zero. 

It would be worth hiring a lawyer to institute a civil suit to get her back, if he's in violation of your agreement and the lawyer can find good grounds under state law to do it. A few times I've come across dogs like this dumped as seniors in shelters, once they stopped producing and/or have vetting needs -- in one case we traced her through at least three owners (who all bred her multiple times, the last one as a HW-positive senior), and then finally back to a very good breeder who had sold her as a pup many years ago, who moved heaven and earth to take care of her as a senior.

If he's a fraudster on the registration, there's NO reason to believe anything else he told you is true either.


----------

